
Use Word's no-width optional break character to facilitate wrapping - bguidry
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/msoffice/use-words-no-width-optional-break-character-to-facilitate-wrapping/5385
======
p4bl0
When writing a document one shouldn't have to worry about this sort of things.
This is a rendering problem not an editing/writing problem and should be
addressed as such. LaTeX do it pretty good on its own for instance.

There's also several JavaScript libraries which do this hyphenation job
automatically. But this is again the wrong approach IMO. The browser should do
this at rendering time.

EDIT: How cool! It seems Firefox 6 and nightly webkit finally have this! (Only
for english at the moment I guess). If you have those you can try the
hyphenation using `-moz-hyphens: auto;` and `-webkit-hyphens: auto;` in CSS.

